# أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

برنامج .. للحب.. و عن الحب 

مع اوووسامه منير


الحب 
ذلك الشعور السهلبيسي الذي يزعزغ عقول البشر 
و يهشك قلوبهم 


مستمعينا لسه بنتكلم عن الحب وحلقتنا النهارده عن 

الاستهبال في الحب 
معاكم اسامه منير علي نجوم fm مزيكا علي كيف كيفك 

في.. انا و البطيخ و هواك 

من دلوقتي ولمدة ساعتين 
مستنين تليفوناتكم علي 6066 
او علي 8555022 
او علي ايميل البرنامج 
علي هواك ات نيل راديو بروداكشن دوووت كوووم 
برعاية ابليس كومباني و ان تاتش و كريمات زحلقها
دايما بتمر بينا اوقات بنحس فيها اننا مش قادرين نعيش من غير الحب و من غير الحبيب 
و الشعور دا متولد و منبثق من الاحساس التواجدي الكوني في اللامركزيه العصبيه للقلب 
و دايما بتقابلنا مواقف كلها استهبال في الحب 
ياترى احنا بنعمل ايه و رد فعلنا بيكون ايه لما نقابل حد بيستهبل في الحب .. 
وخصوصا اننا جيل موبايلات و انتوا عارفين ان انا عندي 16
سنة فحاسس بيكم و حاسس بمشاكل الجيل كلها ...



اولا الرصيد اللي بيخلص في يوم و انت لسه شاحن كارت ب 100 و تفضل تحرق في دقايق علي حبيبتك و في الاخر لما الرصيد يقرب يخلص تقولها بحبك بحبك امموووه
تقولك انت بتستهبل يا حبيبي اتلم لساورس يشوفنا 



او حبيبتك اللي تفضل تكنسل عليك تكنسل عليك عشان استخسرت فيها كوزين درا علي الكورنيش 
و انت اصلا مفلس مش لاقي تاكل و لما تيجي تصالحها علي الموبايل تلاقيها بتكنسل .. 
فتضطر تصالحها بكارت ب 5 و تستهبل .. تلاقيها بتصرخ في وشك و تقول 
انت بتستهبل؟؟
اقل من 200 متورنيش وشك
و حبيبك اللي ييجي في اوقات يعمل فيها عالم فلك و يقولك انا بقرا الكف 
و يفضل يفعص في كف ايدك ولا كأنه شاف ايدين قبل كدا 
و في الاخر تقوليله 
انت بتستهبل ؟؟ حد يشوفنا 
و انتوا اساسا قاعدين في الشارع 
مستمعينا الاستهبال في الحب حالة بتمر بكل المهاطيل و المهابيل من ابناء الجيل و لو مستخدمناش عقلنا في الاستهبال بيقلب عباطه
وممكن مغص كلوي 


مستمعينا مستني تليفوناتكم علي 6066 
او علي 8555022 
او علي ايميل البرنامج 
علي هواك ات نيل راديو بروداكشن دوووت كوووم 
برعاية ابليس كومباني و ان تاتش و كريمات زحلقها ياما زحلقها 



نستقبل اول اتصال تليفوني و نقول الوو 

الوو 


الووو 


الووووو 

واضح ان الخط قطع 

- الوو ايوا يا اثامه 

اهلا نتعرف بيكي ..

-

بثمه 

اهلا بيكي يا بسمه ياريت تعلي صوتك شويه 

- معلش يا اثامه اثل انا بتكلم من تحت البطنية .. 

مفهوم طبعا عشان محدش يقفشك و انت بتتكلمي 
بثمة بنتكلم النهارده عن الاستهبال في الحب .. تقدري تقوليلي يعني ايه الاستهبال في الحب و بيمثل لك ايه 

- بص يا اثامه اولا انا بموت موت موت جدا طحن في البرنامج بتاعك و والله مش بفوت ولا حلقة منه ابدا خالث 
و ثلملي علي الشقي الحكروت موت موت حتومه و قوله انه لذيذ اووووي و بنحبه مووت موووت ..


هو بيضحك وفاتح بقه اهوه و بيقولك 
مرسي ليكي يا بسمه

يا اثامه انا بكلمك عشان الحلقة بتاعتك النهارده مخثوث عشاني 
انا كنت بحب واحد و انا في 2 ابتدائي و فضلنا نحب بعض للجامعة 


جميل 


- اهـء اهـء اهـء 


لا اهدي يا بسمه و قوليلي ايه اللي حصل 

- يا اثامه اخد كل حاجة كل حاجة 

اححمم 
حتى الموبايل 


- يا اثامه بقولك كل حاجة 
اهـء هـء هـء 

طيب اهدي يا بسمه 
بصي يا بسمه 
الحب شعور متبادل بين اتنين 
مينفعش طرف واحد من غير الطرف الاخر و لازم الاتنين يكونوا متفاهمين و متعاونين 
هو دا الحب اللي هايدوم طول العمر و بكدا نحل كل المشاكل اللي تقابلنا حتى مشكلة غسيل الالوان مع الابيض .. لان تايد 
برغوته الجديدة حل المشكله 
مستمعينا نسينا نقول ان تايد من رعاة البرنامج 
مع تاااااايد في الغسيل مفيش مستحييل 
بشكرك يا بسمه علي اتصالط و بهديلك اغنية السوبر ستار عمرو دياب
قاعدة علي الترعه و بتغسلي المواعين 
جاتك ستين وكسه دا اسمك بقا في الطين 




نص ساعة اعلانات ..




انا و البطيخ و هواك برنامج للحب و عن الحب 
مع اوووووسامه منير 



الحب 
لحظات من الامل متولدة في وسط غابات الغضب البشري الجارف المتعارض مع احداث الحياة 
فالحياة بدون حب 
كالشجرة بدون موبايل .. 

مستمعينا لسه بتكلم عن الحب و لسه بنسأل عن الاستهبال في الحب 
مستني تعليقاتكم علي 6066 او علي 8555022 
او علي ايميل البرنامج
علي هواك ات نيل راديو بروداكشن دوت كوم برعاية ابليس كومباني و ان تاتش و كريمات زحلقها و بيبسي و كوكا كولا و تايد و برسيل و اومو و اريال .. 



الوقت بيمر معاكم بسرعة و حاتم بيضحك مش عارف علي ايه بس تقريبا عشان البت اللي بتبيع ترمس علي كوبري ابو العلا حولت له 5 جنية رصيد .. 

هاه ؟؟ عشره رصيد 

طيب اشطه يا حتوم .. اخوك بقا هاه 
نستقبل اتصال تليفوني و نقول الووو 

الووو 

الووو


الوووووو 

الظاهر الخط قطع 

الوو ايوا يا اسامه 

اهلا نتعرف بيكي 
ياريت تعلي صوتك لان الصوت بعيد اوي 

_معلش اصل انا بكلمك من الحمام 
انا سمر من المنوفية 

اهلا بيكي يا سمر 


سمر بتكلم النهادرة عن الاستهبال في الحب 
انت ايه رأيك في الاتستهبال عامة و خصوصا في الحب 

_اسامة انا عاوزه اقولك في الاول انت انت احلى و اجمل اعلامي و صوت شفته في حياتي و انا بسجل كل الحلقات بتاعتك و بحبك اوووي يا اسامه 

ربنا يخليكي يا سحر ..

انا كنت بحب واحد نجار مسلح و بعدين كنت في يوم ماشية في الشارع لابسه باضي جميل و ديق موووت و بعدين واحد عاكسني فحبيبي شلحف 

مين ياسمر ؟؟ 

_شلحف هو اسمه شادي بس انا بدلعه شلحف 
قام ضارب الواد اللي عاكسني بالعتله الحديد شاقق له دماغه 
هو دلوقتي في السجن 
و انا بحبه اوي يا اسامه و مش عارفه اعمل ايه 
و اهلي بيضغطوا عليا مووووت مووووت عشان اتجوز واحد قد ابويا 
اسامه انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه 

بصي يا سحر
لا سمر
اه سوري 
بصي يا سمر 
بنقابل ناس في حياتنا بنحبهم و بيحبونا و ديما كتير بنكون شبهمم و زيهم .. حتى الحب نفسه سعات بيحب انه يتكون على حبيب و حبيبه 
و حبيبك بيحبك و ان شاء الله يطلع بالسلامة 
بس تعرفي هو لو كان العتله الحديد مصنوعه من حديد عز اكبر مصنع في الشرق الاوسط و المصدر الرسمي لحديد الجدار العازل كان حبيبك زمانه مشنوق دلوقتي لان حديد عز يتميز بالصلابه و القهوه و السيخ مظبوط و بالتمام .. 

شكرا يا ساره على اتصالك و بهديلك اغنية السوبر ستار محمد فؤاد 


يا مسجون في لومان طره 
نفسي اكل معاك كوز دره 




مستمعينا لسه بتكلم عن الحب و لسه بنسأل عن الاستهبال في الحب 
مستني تعليقاتكم علي 6066 او علي 8555022 
او علي ايميل البرنامج
علي هواك ات نيل راديو بروداكشن دوت كوم برعاية ابليس كومباني و ان تاتش و كريمات زحلقها و بيبسي و كوكا كولا و تايد و برسيل و اومو و اريال .. 



نص ساعة اعلانات 



مستمعينا لسه بتكلم عن الحب و لسه بنسأل عن الاستهبال في الحب 
مستني تعليقاتكم علي 6066 او علي 8555022 
او علي ايميل البرنامج
علي هواك ات نيل راديو بروداكشن دوت كوم برعاية ابليس كومباني و ان تاتش و كريمات زحلقها و بيبسي و كوكا كولا و تايد و برسيل و اومو و اريال .. 

اس ام اس كتيرررر جدا النهاردة
هااي اسامه بحبك مووت... وبحب صوتك .. صوتك بيريحنى ولا احسن علبة دوا اسهال .. بجد وهدؤك بالكلام انا بحبه اوى موووت انا اتعرفت على واحد من ع النت وقابلته بس نفسى احسسه بمشاعرى اعمل ايه ارجو الرد يااحلى اعلامى واعذب صوت فى الكون.. 
__________________

هاى يااسامة ازيك يا جميل
البرنامج جميل جدا وانتة كمان مواضيعك تحفة .. وعايزاك تقول لجابر انى بحبه جدا وميزعلش منى ابدا.. رغم كل اللي بيعمله و رغم انه قليل الادب و دايما بيعمل حاجات سوفاج بس بحبه 
اصل انا منحرفه و بحب الانحراف ..
بحبك يا تامر 
قصدي يا جابر 
حبيبتك شاهيناز 

__________________

هاى اسامه انا محمود من الاردن عاوزك تقول لهبة اننا مش هانفترق تاني ابدا ابداا 
حتى لو فضلت تقرقض في ضوافر رجليها ببقها .. 
__________________

هااي يا اسامه ازيك 
يا اسامه عاوز الايميل بتاعك بجد في مواضيع مهمه قوي عندي عاوز الحل ليها .. معلش يا اسامه بليز و الله يا اسامه انا تعبانه موووت و انت الامل الوحيد ليا .. 

__________________

هااي اسامه يا احلي و اجمل صوت في الدنيا 
اسامه بليز ممكن حلقه عن الحب من طرف واحد اصل اخوك كهربائي سيارات ... 
بحبك مووووت يا سوكا 

__________________

هااي يا اسامه انت اجمل و احلي صوت في الكون كله 
ارجوك يااسامه قول لحسن انه مهما دور على حد ممكن يحبه ويسامحه ويغفر له كل حاجه مش هيلاقى غيرى لانى بحبه بصدق ومش عاوزة منه اى حاجه
خالص.. و هتنازل عن تمن الموبايل اللي ضربوا مني في الشهر اللي فات و باعه و جاب بيه كله عشان يشمها ..
اسامه اسامه اسامه 
ازيك يا جميل 
على فكره يا عم انت شوفلك حل .. حبيبتى بتحبك 
انا محمدين من دمياط .. بحبك قوى يا رضوى__________________

هاااي يا اسامه ازيك عامل ايه 
انا عارفه ان الحب مفهوش كرامه وهو الى خلانى بقيت كدة ازاى بعد كل دة هو اللى يبعد ويختار هو علمنى ازاى معرفش اعيش من غيرة ونسى يعلمنى لما يبعد هعيش ازاى ... بحبك يا بعجررر 
__________________

هاااى اسامه انا فى عندى مشكله انا بحب واحده ومش عارف اصرحها خايف يكون الحب من طرف واحد
بحبك يا سندس ااوووي و نفسي اخد الرصيد اللي في موبايلك كله ..

__________________

هاااي اسامه ازيك 
انا سنية من القاهرة 
انا بحب واحد قد ابويا و مش عارفه اعمل ايه بحبه موووت مووووت يا اسامه عشان شعره الابيض الجميل و فجأة اكتشفت انه سمكري سيارات و ان البويه جت علي شعره 
اسامه انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه انت املي الوحيد 
__________________

هاااي ا س اس ازيك 
انا عيوشه من شبرا و بحب واحد من الصعيد 
و اتخانقنا بس لما سمع الحلقة بتاعت البرنامج اللي فاتت جاني تحت البلكونه من الصعيد مشي و قعد يعيط و انا بحبه خالص يا اسامه 
بحبك يا صميده موووت موت
الوقت بيمر معاكم بسرعة وقت حلقتنا انتهى و حاتم فرحان مش عارف ليه 
باين البنت بتاعت الدره حولت له رصيد تاني 
كان معاكم اسامة منير علي نجوم اف ام مزيكا علي كيف كيفك 
في انا و البطيخ و هواك من 12 لـ 2 
بشكر كل اللي كلمنا و اللي بتعت ا س ام اس 
مع انا و البطيخ و هواك استنوتا يوم الحد في نفس الميعاد قبل ساعتين من دلوقتي علي نجوم اف ام 100.6 
مزيكا علي كيف كيفك 

برعاية 



ان تاتش 
و ماكدونالدز 
و مؤمن 
و اريال و تايد 
خديجه جمال مبارك 
سوزان 
و كنتاكي 
و مصنع كوبايات ام سمير 
و كراسة الاول 
سلاح التلميذ 
سوق الخضار في السبتيه 
مصنع كريمات ام وائل 
كوافير ام ابراهيم للسيدات و قسم خاص للمحجبات 
مزرعة دواجن او احمد لتسمين العجول 
النادي الاهلي و الزمالك 
اديداس و بوما و نيكي و لوتو و امبروو 
اميجو كوتشي بينور 
امريكانا الجودة 
لانشون حلواني الإخوان 
منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية 
مجلس الشعب 
سمنة الهانم 


اتمنى يكون البرنامج ده عاجبكم واتمنى اكون قدرت ارسم بسمة على شفا كل مش فاكر فيكم حد يلا باي


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

جالك صبر ازاى تقعدى تألفى كل ده بس لذيذة


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

هههههههههههههههههه

كويس انه عجببببببببببك
وعرفت تجيب طوله بال وتقرااااااااااه

ميرسى لمرووووورك


----------



## sparrow (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

ههههههههههههههههه
جميله  وتحفه يا تويتي بس طويله  شويه
بس بجد  لذيذة جداااا


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

*مش قايل غير ربنا يسامحك*
*يا اسامة منير*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا فاهمين قصدى مين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

ههههههههههه حلو أوووووووو ى البرنامج ده يا أس أس بس انا زعلانه لانى حاولت أتصل كتير وكل مره يقولولى اتصل فى وقت اخر علشان البطيخ لسه مسقعش .......ميرسى يا تويتى يا سكره .


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> جميله وتحفه يا تويتي بس طويله شويه
> بس بجد لذيذة جداااا


 
ربنا يخليكى ويجبر بخاطرك ياسباااااااارو

:smil12: ميرسى ياقمر

شكرا لمرووووووووورك


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



BITAR قال:


> *مش قايل غير ربنا يسامحك*
> 
> *يا اسامة منير*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


اسامه بررررررررررضه:beee:

مااااااااشى يابيتر
شكلك مش ناوى تعمل معاهدة صلح بقى :smil13:

ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرووووووووورك يا باشا:t33:


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههههه حلو أوووووووو ى البرنامج ده يا أس أس بس انا زعلانه لانى حاولت أتصل كتير وكل مره يقولولى اتصل فى وقت اخر علشان البطيخ لسه مسقعش .......ميرسى يا تويتى يا سكره .


 
طب اتصلى كمان ساعين كده
يمكن تلاقيى طبق ولا حاجه :w00t:

لا ياقمر نصيبك محجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووز
محدش يقدر يجى جمبه
انا بس اللى هاكله :gy0000:

ميرسى لمروووووووووووورك


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

جامد اوى موضوعك يا تويتى وانا اول مرة اقرى موضوع طويل اوى كدى كله لغاية اخر كلمة
بس بصراحة انا مبطئش البنى ادم الى اسمه اسامة منير ده
وربنا يسامحك يا تويتى بنية بيتر:94:
بس بجد حلو اوى موضوعك يا عسل


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

*سلام المسيح :
الموضوع اكتر من رائع وخاصة ني قريته وانا باكل بطيخ .................... لا عادي بس انتي فاهمه تأثير الانعكاس الفسيولوجي علي المعدة النخاعيه والاشعه الكونيه بالسلطة والتقليه في اطار مباحاث الاذن الوسطي ......... ماعلينا ......... اصلي بسمع اسامه منير كتير جدآ ........ بس بجد كلامك فطسني من الضحك وحسسني اني عامل زي البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع .
ربنا يعوضك .......... يا توييييييييييييييييييييييييييتي ونقابلك في حلقة تانية في برنامج :
تويتي والبتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع 
:t32:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

لذيذة جدا جدا جدا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعبك


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



جيلان قال:


> جامد اوى موضوعك يا تويتى وانا اول مرة اقرى موضوع طويل اوى كدى كله لغاية اخر كلمة
> بس بصراحة انا مبطئش البنى ادم الى اسمه اسامة منير ده
> وربنا يسامحك يا تويتى بنية بيتر:94:
> بس بجد حلو اوى موضوعك يا عسل


 
ليه بس كده ياجيجى
ده انا بحبك صدقيييييييينى:blush2:
ايعد عن بيتر وانتى تكسبينى:smil15:

انا بهزر يابيرت احسن تزعل ولا حاجه:flowers:

ميرسى لمرووووورك وطوله باللللللك


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> الموضوع اكتر من رائع وخاصة ني قريته وانا باكل بطيخ .................... لا عادي بس انتي فاهمه تأثير الانعكاس الفسيولوجي علي المعدة النخاعيه والاشعه الكونيه بالسلطة والتقليه في اطار مباحاث الاذن الوسطي ......... ماعلينا ......... اصلي بسمع اسامه منير كتير جدآ ........ بس بجد كلامك فطسني من الضحك وحسسني اني عامل زي البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع .
> ربنا يعوضك .......... يا توييييييييييييييييييييييييييتي ونقابلك في حلقة تانية في برنامج :
> تويتي والبتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع
> :t32:*​


*

ههههههههههههههههههه
 ضحكتنى بجد 

بس هو ايه البتاع اللى بيجرى فى الشاااااارع:11azy:

ميرسى لمرووووك يا فندم*​


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



therocky قال:


> لذيذة جدا جدا جدا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعبك


 
العفو يافندم اى خدمه

ميرسى يالاكى لمرووووووووورك


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

*سلام المسيح : 
يعني انتي مشرفة ودمك خفيف وليك مشاركات بكام الف ومش عارفة ايه البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع ده حتي يبقي عيب في حق المنتدي وحق كل الاعضاء .... ده حتي يبقي عيب في حق البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع .
انا شخصيآ مش عارف ايه هو البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع وان كان ده اللقب اللي بقولة لشخصية بحبها زي حبي طبق البتنجان بصوابع الصراصير المخنوفة بسلطة دم الخنافس الاسترالي .......... عي دونا نبيل ...... 
بصراحة ...... انتي كنتي بتسألي ايه في الاول ..
:fun_oops:

:dntknw:ربنا معاكي وشكرآ :dntknw:
هو ايه اللي جبني هنا :t17:*​


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح : *​
> 
> *يعني انتي مشرفة ودمك خفيف وليك مشاركات بكام الف ومش عارفة ايه البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع ده حتي يبقي عيب في حق المنتدي وحق كل الاعضاء .... ده حتي يبقي عيب في حق البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع .*
> *انا شخصيآ مش عارف ايه هو البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع وان كان ده اللقب اللي بقولة لشخصية بحبها زي حبي طبق البتنجان بصوابع الصراصير المخنوفة بسلطة دم الخنافس الاسترالي .......... عي دونا نبيل ...... *
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول برضه انك تايه
بس اكله حلوووووووووووة 
دى اكلتك المفضله ولااييييييييييه
ميرسى لمروووووورك 
نورت يا فندم


----------



## totty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

_هههههههههههههههههههه
زى السكر يا تويتى
بس ليه كده
انا هقوله انك مقلداه وبتعملى زيه
هخليه يرفع عليكى قضيه
هههههههههههههه
وتتسجنى بقه
واحنا نقعد نضحك ونضحك
لا بس
مش هننسى العيش الحلاوه
هههههههههههههه
لا بجد تحفه يا تويتى
ومسكر زيك بالظبط
ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه_​
> 
> _زى السكر يا تويتى_
> _بس ليه كده_
> ...


 
كده كده ياتوووتى
هنقطع على بعض ولا اييييييييه:beee:
ماشى ماشى
مكنش العشم ياتوتى:ranting:

مااااااااااااشى ياستى ميرسى لييييييييكى
و نورتينى بجد
ميرسى لمرووووووووووورك:99:


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

اه     جامدة موت 
بس ليا سوال 
انتي مولف روعة متجربي موهبتك بقي في حاجة كبيرة 
ومرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> اه جامدة موت
> بس ليا سوال
> انتي مولف روعة متجربي موهبتك بقي في حاجة كبيرة
> ومرسي ليكي يا قمر


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يايويوووووووووو
ربنا يخيليييييييييكى

ميرسى لمرووووووووورك


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

سلام المسيح : 
انتي ممكن تقدمي حاجات تانيه يعني برامج زي ( حول العالم في تلات دقايق ؛ انا والمطبخ وحماتي ؛ اللي يحصلني يدغدني ) انتي عارفة البرامج دي ​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

[/quote][/quote]سلام المسيح : 
انتي ممكن تقدمي حاجات تانيه يعني برامج زي ( حول العالم في تلات دقايق ؛ انا والمطبخ وحماتي ؛ اللي يحصلني يدغدني ) انتي عارفة البرامج دي 

اه يا تويتى اسمعى كلام برنس فى برنامج الى يحصلنى يدغدغنى وخليه هو الى يجرى وحصليه هههههههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

*سلام المسيح :*
*ههههههههههههههههههه والله زي السكر يا جيلان *
*بس بجد نفسي اشوفك في برنامج انتي وتويتي مع بعض عن انتشار البراغيت *​


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

هههههههههههههههههههه لا يا برنس انت كدى بتخبط فى الحلل

:gun: قصدك ايه يا برنس :dntknw:
ليه كدى يا برنس دحنا زملكاوين زى بعض متشمتش الاهلاوية فينا


----------



## twety (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> 
> 
> انتي ممكن تقدمي حاجات تانيه يعني برامج زي ( حول العالم في تلات دقايق ؛ انا والمطبخ وحماتي ؛ اللي يحصلني يدغدني ) انتي عارفة البرامج دي ​


 
لالا كفايه عليا انا والبطيخ وهواااااااااااك
شدوا حيلكوا انتوا بقى فى البرامج دى
وروووووونا مواهبكوا الحلووووووووووووووووووة
بس مفيش مانع من برنامج اللى يحصلنى يدغدغنى
شوفوا مين هيدقر يحصلنى
انتوا نسيتوا انا مين:act19:
انا عصفووووووورة ومحدش يقدر يمسكنى :new6:

ميرسى لمرووووورك يابرنس


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

*سلام المسيح :
لا لا لا ياجيلان احنا طبعآ اخوات في الزمالك ........... :new4: لكن ده ميمنعش اني اشوفك بتصوري حلقة :scenic: مثلآ مع بن لادن او جماعة القاعدة وخاصة اني عارف انهم بيعاملوا الصحفيين كويس جدآ :act23::boxing::act19::act23::boxing::act19: *​


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



twety قال:


> لالا كفايه عليا انا والبطيخ وهواااااااااااك
> شدوا حيلكوا انتوا بقى فى البرامج دى
> 
> وروووووونا مواهبكوا الحلووووووووووووووووووة
> ...


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

:t32:ياااااااااااااه  يا برنس بصراحة من كلامك كدى اتئكدت اننا اخوات فى الزمالك
بس الحمد لله انا مش صحفية تلاقى الصحفين اهلاوية عشن دعوتك دى تستجاب:t32:


----------



## gift (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

ميرسي اوي ليك يا تويتي


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

*سلام المسيح :
يا جيلان ياصديقتي انا طبعآ معروف باني زملكاوي قديم ........... بس هما قالولي انك زملكاوية مش اصلي ( صيني يعني ) فكنت بجرب معدنك الاصيل ..............
رحم الله زملكاوي عرف قدر نفسه*​


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> يا جيلان ياصديقتي انا طبعآ معروف باني زملكاوي قديم ........... بس هما قالولي انك زملكاوية مش اصلي ( صيني يعني ) فكنت بجرب معدنك الاصيل ..............
> رحم الله زملكاوي عرف قدر نفسه*​[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

*سلام المسيح :
يعجبني فيكي نضافة دماغك 
علي فكرة دراكولا ده صديقي الانتيخ وانا برضه مصر انه يغير اسمه 
انتي اصلي ياباني ياباني *​


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



> سلام المسيح :
> انتي ممكن تقدمي حاجات تانيه يعني برامج زي ( حول العالم في تلات دقايق ؛ انا والمطبخ وحماتي ؛ اللي يحصلني يدغدني ) انتي عارفة البرامج دي


 

اه يا تويتى اسمعى كلام برنس فى برنامج الى يحصلنى يدغدغنى وخليه هو الى يجرى وحصليه هههههههههههههههه[/quote]

لا ياستى
خليه هو يعيش بقى
مع اللى يحصلى يدغدغنى
وانا بس مع البطيخ
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## freedoom (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ وطوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدآ بس جامد والله


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

موضوع جميل جدا 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*

هههههههههههههه
برنامج هاااااااااايل يا تويتى

انا لسه شيفه النهاردة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



> اه يا تويتى اسمعى كلام برنس فى برنامج الى يحصلنى يدغدغنى وخليه هو الى يجرى وحصليه هههههههههههههههه


 
*ههههههههههههههه*
*لا ياجيجى انا نفسى صغير*
*مش بقدر اجرى*
*اجرى انتى وضريبه*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



> *سلام المسيح :
> ههههههههههههههههههه والله زي السكر يا جيلان
> بس بجد نفسي اشوفك في برنامج انتي وتويتي مع بعض عن انتشار البراغيت في العالم *


 
*وماااااااااله يالوسيفر*
*انت بس تؤمر*
*طلباااااااتك اوامر *


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



> قصدك ايه يا برنس :dntknw:
> ليه كدى يا برنس دحنا زملكاوين زى بعض متشمتش الاهلاوية فينا


 
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص بقى طخطخوا بعض انتوا*

*انا عاوزة اشوف جم*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*يااه فكرتينى بالذى مضى يا تويتى
فين ايام البرنس ودراكولا
كانوا دفعتى دول اترقينا مع بعض*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ميرسى


----------



## twety (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



freedoom قال:


> *موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ وطوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل* جدآ بس جامد والله


 
*الاطووووووووووول هو كلامك :heat:*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى بحد لمرورك فريدم ( الحريه)*

*شكرا نورت الموضوع :smil16:*


----------



## twety (7 نوفمبر 2008)

> موضوع جميل جدا
> تسلم ايدك​


*ميرسى ياتونى*
*ده بعض ماعندكم *

*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## twety (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أنا والبطيخ وهوااااااك (مع اسامه منييييير)*



> هههههههههههههه
> برنامج هاااااااااايل يا تويتى
> 
> انا لسه شيفه النهاردة
> ...


 
*بجد ياسمييييييييح*
*طب ها وايه رايك*
*اكيد عجبك طبعا*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك *


----------



## twety (7 نوفمبر 2008)

> *يااه فكرتينى بالذى مضى يا تويتى
> فين ايام البرنس ودراكولا
> كانوا دفعتى دول اترقينا مع بعض*


 
*مهما مش بيدخلوا كتير دلوقت*
*بس مسيرهم يرجعوا هييروحوا فين يعنى*
*منه واليه *
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*بس بجد فى مجموعه دلوقت زى العسل*
*زيك كده يامغلبااااااااانى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (7 نوفمبر 2008)

> موضوع جميل ميرسى


 
*مرورك الاجمل ياشادى*
*ميرسى ليك *


----------



## جيلان (7 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *مهما مش بيدخلوا كتير دلوقت*
> *بس مسيرهم يرجعوا هييروحوا فين يعنى*
> *منه واليه *
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



*الله يكرمك يا اوختى :smil12:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع حلو اوى يا تويتى
بس يا لو كان اسمه انا والبتنجان وهواك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

